# [closed] Powermanagement WLAN Intel3945 Fail

## nullnullfzu

Hi

For a couple of days my Hibernation doesn't work anymore. In /var/log/pm-powersave.log I have tracked the problem down to this:

```
$ cat /var/log/pm-powersave.log | tail -50

/usr/lib/pm-utils/power.d/sched-powersave false: success.

Running hook /usr/lib/pm-utils/power.d/wireless false:

Turning powersave for wlan0 off...Error for wireless request "Set Power Management" (8B2C) :

    SET failed on device wlan0 ; Operation not supported.

Failed.

/usr/lib/pm-utils/power.d/wireless false: success.

Running hook /usr/lib/pm-utils/power.d/xfs_buffer false:

/usr/lib/pm-utils/power.d/xfs_buffer false: success.

```

Using the same function manually gives the same result:

```
$ iwconfig wlan0 power off

Error for wireless request "Set Power Management" (8B2C) :

    SET failed on device wlan0 ; Operation not supported.

```

The thing is: Hibernation has never been problem on this machine and nothing has been changed in the setup in this machine to obviously warrant such breakage. The last couple of updates were

```
$ cat /var/log/emerge.log | tail -650 | grep ">>> emerge"

1357351102:  >>> emerge (1 of 1) x11-libs/wxGTK-2.8.12.1 to /

1357391507:  >>> emerge (1 of 49) app-laptop/hdapsd-20090401 to /

1357391533:  >>> emerge (2 of 49) sys-apps/dmidecode-2.10 to /

1357391541:  >>> emerge (3 of 49) sys-apps/mlocate-0.25 to /

1357391562:  >>> emerge (4 of 49) media-libs/glyr-1.0.0 to /

1357391591:  >>> emerge (5 of 49) app-laptop/tp_smapi-0.40-r1 to /

1357391699:  >>> emerge (1 of 45) app-laptop/tp_smapi-0.40-r1 to /

1357391714:  >>> emerge (2 of 45) xfce-extra/xfce4-notifyd-0.2.2 to /

1357391747:  >>> emerge (3 of 45) xfce-extra/xfce4-taskmanager-1.0.0 to /

1357391767:  >>> emerge (4 of 45) xfce-extra/xfce4-volumed-0.1.13 to /

1357391778:  >>> emerge (5 of 45) xfce-extra/xfce4-battery-plugin-1.0.5 to /

1357391805:  >>> emerge (6 of 45) xfce-extra/xfce4-cellmodem-plugin-0.0.5 to /

1357391828:  >>> emerge (7 of 45) xfce-extra/xfce4-clipman-plugin-1.2.3 to /

1357391856:  >>> emerge (8 of 45) xfce-extra/xfce4-cpufreq-plugin-1.0.0 to /

1357391874:  >>> emerge (9 of 45) xfce-extra/xfce4-cpugraph-plugin-1.0.5 to /

1357391892:  >>> emerge (10 of 45) xfce-extra/xfce4-datetime-plugin-0.6.1 to /

...

1357392482:  >>> emerge (38 of 45) xfce-extra/xfce4-wavelan-plugin-0.5.11 to /

...

1357392582:  >>> emerge (44 of 45) xfce-extra/xfce4-power-manager-1.2.0-r1 to /

1357392618:  >>> emerge (45 of 45) xfce-extra/xfce4-systemload-plugin-1.1.1 to /

1357421482:  >>> emerge (1 of 2) dev-python/pygobject-2.28.6-r52 to /

1357421530:  >>> emerge (2 of 2) app-arch/rpm-4.10.2 to /

1357577447:  >>> emerge (1 of 1) sys-apps/debianutils-4.3.4 to /

1357858464:  >>> emerge (1 of 3) app-dicts/myspell-de-2012.06.17 to /

1357858486:  >>> emerge (2 of 3) sys-devel/gcc-4.6.3 to /

1357861271:  >>> emerge (3 of 3) www-client/firefox-bin-18.0 to /

1357954257:  >>> emerge (1 of 1) sys-devel/gnuconfig-20121010 to /

1357992057:  >>> emerge (1 of 1) sys-firmware/iwl3945-ucode-15.32.2.9 to /

```

Can someone please point into some direction how to tackle this problem? 

g**gle won't give me much except for "if it fails, it's not supported"... Well it did work fine.

Further info concernig my Box:

All changes i did recently that could (magically) account for the break are some xfce-beautification, some xfce panel apps (as seen above), setting bootsplash for silent mode and setting fbsplash to all ttys and not just the first.

- Notebook Lenovo T60.

- The Kernel is monolitic. One massive but lean blob.

```
$ uname -r

3.2.1-gentoo-r2

$ lspci | grep -i net

02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82573L Gigabit Ethernet Controller

03:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG [Golan] Network Connection (rev 02)

$ emerge -s pm-utils iwl3945 ipw3945

Searching...    

[ Results for search key : pm-utils ]

[ Applications found : 1 ]

*  sys-power/pm-utils

      Latest version available: 1.4.1-r2

      Latest version installed: 1.4.1-r2

      Size of files: 203 kB

      Homepage:      http://pm-utils.freedesktop.org/

      Description:   Suspend and hibernation utilities

      License:       GPL-2

Searching...    

[ Results for search key : iwl3945 ]

[ Applications found : 1 ]

*  sys-firmware/iwl3945-ucode

      Latest version available: 15.32.2.9

      Latest version installed: 15.32.2.9

      Size of files: 65 kB

      Homepage:      http://intellinuxwireless.org/?p=iwlwifi

      Description:   Intel (R) PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection ucode

      License:       ipw3945

Searching...    

[ Results for search key : ipw3945 ]

[ Applications found : 3 ]

*  net-wireless/ipw3945

      Latest version available: 1.2.2-r1

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 196 kB

      Homepage:      http://ipw3945.sourceforge.net/

      Description:   Driver for the Intel PRO/Wireless 3945ABG miniPCI express adapter

      License:       BSD GPL-2

*  net-wireless/ipw3945-ucode

      Latest version available: 1.14.2

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 62 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.bughost.org/ipw3945/

      Description:   Microcode for the Intel PRO/Wireless 3945ABG miniPCI express adapter

      License:       ipw3945

*  net-wireless/ipw3945d

      Latest version available: 1.7.22-r6

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 58 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.bughost.org/ipw3945/

      Description:   Regulatory daemon for the Intel PRO/Wireless 3945ABG miniPCI express adapter

      License:       ipw3945

$ cat /var/log/pm-powersave.log | tail -50

/usr/lib/pm-utils/power.d/xfs_buffer false: success.

Running hook /usr/lib/pm-utils/power.d/disable_wol false:

/usr/lib/pm-utils/power.d/disable_wol false: success.

Running hook /usr/lib/pm-utils/power.d/hal-cd-polling false:

/usr/lib/pm-utils/power.d/hal-cd-polling false: success.

Running hook /etc/pm/power.d/harddrive false:

/etc/pm/power.d/harddrive false: success.

Running hook /usr/lib/pm-utils/power.d/intel-audio-powersave false:

/usr/lib/pm-utils/power.d/intel-audio-powersave false: success.

Running hook /usr/lib/pm-utils/power.d/journal-commit false:

Setting journal commit time for / to 0...Done.

Setting journal commit time for /boot to 0...Done.

/usr/lib/pm-utils/power.d/journal-commit false: success.

Running hook /usr/lib/pm-utils/power.d/laptop-mode false:

Laptop mode disabled.

/usr/lib/pm-utils/power.d/laptop-mode false: success.

Running hook /usr/lib/pm-utils/power.d/pcie_aspm false:

/usr/lib/pm-utils/power.d/pcie_aspm: line 9: echo: write error: Operation not permitted

/usr/lib/pm-utils/power.d/pcie_aspm false: success.

Running hook /usr/lib/pm-utils/power.d/readahead false:

Setting readahead for /dev/root to 256...Done.

Setting readahead for /dev/sda5 to 256...Done.

Setting readahead for /dev/sda2 to 256...Done.

Setting readahead for /dev/sda3 to 256...Done.

/usr/lib/pm-utils/power.d/readahead false: success.

Running hook /usr/lib/pm-utils/power.d/sata_alpm false:

/usr/lib/pm-utils/power.d/sata_alpm false: success.

Running hook /usr/lib/pm-utils/power.d/sched-powersave false:

**sched policy powersave OFF

/usr/lib/pm-utils/power.d/sched-powersave false: success.

Running hook /usr/lib/pm-utils/power.d/wireless false:

Turning powersave for wlan0 off...Error for wireless request "Set Power Management" (8B2C) :

    SET failed on device wlan0 ; Operation not supported.

Failed.

/usr/lib/pm-utils/power.d/wireless false: success.

Running hook /usr/lib/pm-utils/power.d/xfs_buffer false:

/usr/lib/pm-utils/power.d/xfs_buffer false: success.

$ cat thx 

------->   THX for reading all of it... ;)

```

tschuessLast edited by nullnullfzu on Wed Jan 23, 2013 4:22 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## nullnullfzu

Hi

The issue seems to have resolved itself after emerge -ave world.

Wonder how come nobody could reply anything...

Please leave a note if my query was unnerving or offensive.

THX

----------

